# Ciudad de Reyes



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Buenas fotos, muy linda Lima como siempre, me gustaron la casa de correos y el detalle de la fuente de la Plaza Mayor.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> ^^ Si no me equivoco ese es Jr. Contumaza..!!! (Muy cerca del Palacio de Justicia y llega cerca de la Plaza San Martín) La volvieron peatonal..! Y quedó muy bien, pero a mi parecer falta implementarle cosas, darle 'vida', cafés al aire libre y cosas así..!


Gracias Kame, tampoco ubicaba ese pasaje peatonal. Tienes razón falta algo de "vida", cafeterías al aire libre quedarían cañón


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

más...




































*San Miguel *
 la esquinita (prohibido quotear Claudia :lol: :lol: )















































*La Victoria*










En esa calle está la fábrica de mi viejo












*Pueblos cerca de Lima *


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

La hermosa ciudad de los REYES... Lima.. nuestra linda Lima, hermosa como siempre, imponente que hermosa ciudad, me encanta cuando voy me encanta :banana: hermosas fotos


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

pacolam, están chéveres tus fotos, gracias porque ya me he paseado hoy por la Ciudad de los Reyes (Reyes Magos) por Lima gracias a tus tomas.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Estás son de mi viaje de enero 07



















*La Punta* (fotos robadas del álbum de mi tocayo)










Escuela Naval de El Perú
Ese mástil era del buque La Unión, el cual participó en la Guerra del Pacífico.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

pacolam said:


>


:drool:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Bellas fotos, muy sentimental el thread.... detallista y elocuente.

Chèveres todas las fotos.... aunque una se queda con ganas de "ver mas"!!!


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Canelita said:


> Ah, ya me doy mejor idea. Gracias por la info, Kame.  Sí, así se ve bien, los faroles bonitos, pero necesita más vida. De seguro lo harán como el Pasaje Olaya o el Santa Rosa.


Canelita, según lei en el diario, la reforma fué realizada en colaboración con los propietarios y residentes de las calles, no que no puedan construirse cafés mas me parece que la idea principal era mantenerlo residencial, inclusive se organizaron en asociación o algo asi. 
Bellas fotos Pacolam, nuestra ciudad siempre bella y bueno, grizkay:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Jajaja yo no iba a decir nada de la esquina ah :lol::lol::lol: cheveres las fotos nuevos ángulos de la ciudad.. que bien que hayas aprovechado tu estadia tomandole fotos a la ciudad en buena compañia me imagino  jk.


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Cheveres tomas, muy variadas!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

*ClauDia* said:


> Jajaja yo no iba a decir nada de la esquina ah :lol::lol::lol: cheveres las fotos nuevos ángulos de la ciudad.. que bien que hayas aprovechado tu estadia tomandole fotos a la ciudad en buena compañia me imagino  jk.


La buena compañía ante todo


----------



## darkangel87 (Oct 8, 2007)

me encantaron las fotos... sobretodo porque se ve la neblina de Lima que la convierten en una ciudad misteriosa!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

pacolam said:


> La buena compañía ante todo


: Ñ

:yes:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy bien con las fotos. La Lima histórica y financiera es bastante fotogénica, sumado al buen look en algunas zonas del ya archiconocido Miraflores. Veo varias fotos que estan muy bien logradas, en otras movidas; o es la cámara, o mucha "manuela mañuca" previamente...


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Esa zona de San miguel (la esquina) ha cambiado su imagen, ahora está llena de edificios bajos. buenas fotos


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

wau buen thread Paco :banana: muy buenas las fotos de tu visita a nuestra ciudad  me gustaron mu cho las del correo =D y las de San Isidro :banana:


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

*ClauDia* said:


> Jajaja yo no iba a decir nada de la esquina ah :lol::lol::lol: cheveres las fotos nuevos ángulos de la ciudad.. que bien que hayas aprovechado tu estadia tomandole fotos a la ciudad en buena compañia me imagino  jk.


jajaja XD si seguro :Ñ lo acompañaba


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Lima la ciudad de los Reyes... me encanta asi con todo me encanta... verla moderna con sus edificios y con sus calles amplias sus casinos, sus parques es hermosa hermosa hermosa  

VIVA LIMA!!!:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

pacolam said:


>


Ya me dieron ganas de meterme a la playita.
Qué buenas tus fotos; cómo se nota que era invierno.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

pacolam said:


>


Hey! ¿Y ese escudo de dónde ha salido? El actual es muy simplón para mi gusto; éste está mejor.
Me gustaron todas tus fotos, en especial la del correo, menos la de Petroperú, pero tú no tienes la culpa, pues las fallas son de origen.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Limeñito said:


> El actual es muy simplón para mi gusto.


El original es mucho más chévere con el águila bicéfala, las columnas de Hércules, la flor de Lis y la corona Imperial. 

Bolivar sustituyó el águila bicéfala por dos gallinazos, entre otras cosas más. En fin, una más del "prócer de la Emancipación"


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Hablando de gallinazos, me parece que son más inteligentes de lo que creemos. Varias veces en el cambio de guardia tocan "El cóndor pasa" y de la nada aparecen los farsantes esos, volando en círculo, y los turistas los filman, de repente hay por allí algún "despistado" que piensan que son cóndores de verdad; uno nunca saben. En fin, no me imagino a Lima sin sus gallinazos.


----------

